# Sweet Home Alabama - video lesson



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Lynyrd Skynyrd classic Sweet Home Alabama - a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great tune.....thanks for watching!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkbI3J1Lq3g


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Once again, an awesome lesson!!

Just waiting for Hotel California  hehe

Thanks as always for a easy to follow lesson!

~Andrew


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks again for taking time to post these videos, they are a great help.

Brian


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks very much - a seemingly simple song - but I've always had trouble with it.....your video gave me some great tips...

now - if only I could find a "how to play " Clapton's "Father's Eyes"


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

clear and concise as always.
great lesson.

Looks like I'm spending some time at youtube tomorrow :smile:


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks guys for your very kind comments and taking your time to listen and post! Hope all is good,

dale


----------

